# Products/Brands that you hate



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

I will never buy another HP. Every peice of hardware had to be replaced at least once.

Norton Anti-virus-Its OK as long as you pay your tribute yearly subscription to Symantec. I quit paying and evry month, on the dot, a peripheral would stop being recognized. You can't remove it either. Fool me once...

Nissan-Thank you dealers for this one! Arrogant, must make an appointment, tried to see more replacement parts than I needed, and overcharged ($450 for a new t-stat and serpentine belt on a SENTRA!!!).

Honda-Same deal. Don't tell me you can't recycle R-12 when you're standing in front of a machine labled R-12 reclamation and recycling unit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never heard someone say they hate Honda. I love my Honda and the service that has come with it.

On to the subject matter: Mattel. I bought my kid a remote controlled car for his birthday. One month later and the thing won't go forward. What a POS.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have never heard someone say they hate Honda. I love my Honda and the service that has come with it.


I loved the product. The service sucked. Tried to charge me 1000 for a whole new AC system when all it needed was a new compressor. The car was worth mayb 1500 bucks at the time. I drove it two more summers with no AC.

I'd probably still be driving it if they'd just replaced the compressor, instead of trying to screw me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have never heard someone say they hate Honda. I love my Honda and the service that has come with it.
> On to the subject matter: Mattel. I bought my kid a remote controlled car for his birthday. One month later and the thing won't go forward. What a POS.


That's more inherent of the item...a remote control car by any company would probably fare the same. Having worked in returns at toysrus I saw plenty of RC cars being returned.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)

Chicken tacos from a hometown mexican food restaurant.

I only eat beef there now.

Bad. Bad. Bad...

uke: :mf_pain:


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 22, 2009)

on the PC front.... any eMachine, Compaq, HP, etc that I've come in contact with is crappy... Dell, haven't had an issue with...

I've had good dealings with my Nissan and the dealer.... of course, I don't follow their 3,750 mile checkup schedule once I found out that the 15k mile checkup took 8 hrs and cost close to $400... "yeah.. it's one of the big ones".... I've got over 80k on it now.... I figure I can check fluid levels and top off the windshield washer fluid for cheaper than $400...

Everything from Sony seems like it's WAY overpriced...

I hate Nationwide insurance.... not because I have it, had it,etc..... but because somehow one of their clients hitting MY car turns into MY fault.... long story, that, 2.5 years later, still pisses me off...

I'm sure I could think of more....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 22, 2009)

There aren't many products that I hate, but there are some that I think are over-rated such as Bose, Apple, Sony, etc. Not that I wouldn't buy any of them if the price was right, but I won't pay retail for them.


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm one of those "buy american" dinosaurs that has slowly come to the realization that globalization has made that just about impossible.

but as far as cars go, I won't support the japenese brands. they flooded the market with subsidized product to get thier edge. I recently had a connecting flight thru detroit and that has to be the only airport on the mainland that had guidance signs in english and japanese. there are tour groups going thru there to view the war they won. maybe I am just halucinating...


----------



## Paul S (Jul 22, 2009)

Dyson Vacuums = plastic overpriced junk.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Dyson Vacuums = plastic overpriced junk.


I have to disagree with that one. My wife's mom got one for their house a while ago. We've got hardwood floors throughout but we've put in carpet remnants in just about every room now so we still need to vacuum. We got some Dirt Devil a while ago that we thought was okay until my wife borrowed the Dyson. We vacuumed with our DD and immediately followed up with the Dyson. On a piece of carpet probably 5ft by 10ft, we just about filled the collection canister (2 toddlers and 2 dogs will do that) and it pulled the matted carpet up to where it almost looked brand new again.

They are expensive and they are a lot of plastic, but I have yet to see anything work as well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Dyson Vacuums = plastic overpriced junk.


they make awesome hand dryers for public bathrooms, just sort of dip your wet hands in the air stream. we saw them all over london, 10secs or less and your hands were completely dry. linky

way better than the hair dryer on the wall POS stuff we have here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

> I recently had a connecting flight thru detroit and that has to be the only airport on the mainland that had guidance signs in english and japanese.


They got those in Seattle too. I think both Japanese and Korean.

Brands I hate:

Dell computers - I liked them 10 years ago, but they are such cheap low quality pieces of shit that break all the time. I will never buy another one at home. The new one at work had to be upgraded just to run AutoCad.

Old Navy clothes - Tried them in college and they were cheap and popular at the time. Flimsy stuff that falls apart in the wash and doesn't last.

LL Bean - same as above, but lots more expensive

Kodak Digital Camera - Battery eaters! I'd have to change them 2-3 times a day on vacation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> they make awesome hand dryers for public bathrooms, just sort of dip your wet hands in the air stream. we saw them all over london, 10secs or less and your hands were completely dry.
> way better than the hair dryer on the wall POS stuff we have here.


Of course European hand driers are far superior to American hand driers.

In general I think it should be stated that American brands suck in general.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> I have to disagree with that one. My wife's mom got one for their house a while ago. We've got hardwood floors throughout but we've put in carpet remnants in just about every room now so we still need to vacuum. We got some Dirt Devil a while ago that we thought was okay until my wife borrowed the Dyson. We vacuumed with our DD and immediately followed up with the Dyson. On a piece of carpet probably 5ft by 10ft, we just about filled the collection canister (2 toddlers and 2 dogs will do that) and it pulled the matted carpet up to where it almost looked brand new again.
> They are expensive and they are a lot of plastic, but I have yet to see anything work as well.


We have the "standard" dyson that my in-laws gave us after they ordered one designed specifically for "pet hair"??? Anyway, we've had great luck with it and because it's plastic, it's very lightweight (which for my wife and her back problems, helps out).

The thing I do hate about the dyson is the stupidly engineer'd attachments hose. it has such a large nozzle on the end, it's inflexible and really difficult to use. I think they did this because the suck on the damn thing is so hard, if they didn't do something like that it'd collapse the hose. If I put my hand over the end of the hose - it'll about yank the entire vacuum off the floor and come flying toward me because the hose is shrinking up with all the suck.

So... come to think of it. I do agree, Dyson's SUCK, real hard.


----------



## MGX (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr. Dyson himself spoke at my university, he's a sharp guy. His talk was mainly about entrepreneurship and how to market ideas. His designs are totally overblown, which is fantastic but I can't say I'd pay a premium for a super mega vacuum cleaner or washing machine.

Several brands stick out in my mind that were once great quality and fair price but today are milquetoast quality and high price like Eddie Bauer and Doc Marten. A reputation was built on quality, then outsourced or whatever to bump up profits. The materials are good, but the workmanship is lousy for the premium price.

I don't mind paying for quality. I think most people don't mind spending extra for something they really like instead of immediately buying whatever is cheapest.

Brands and products don't inspire hate in me, but rabid, drooling fanboys of products do inspire me to knock them upside the head with an old boot: see Apple products. Join the cult of the white keyboard today!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2009)

MGX said:


> I don't mind paying for quality. I think most people don't mind spending extra for something they really like instead of immediately buying whatever is cheapest.


My FIL will buy the cheapest version of whatever he was needing then complains to high heaven when it craps out/brakes within the first month or so and now has to go buy a new one. There is no explaining quality costs a little more to him, very stuborn man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Chicken tacos from a hometown mexican food restaurant.
> I only eat beef there now.
> 
> Bad. Bad. Bad...
> ...


I am still buck ... buck ... bucking !!!

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2009)

MGX said:


> see Apple products. Join the cult of the white keyboard today!


Pshaw! They have little, aluminum keyboards now.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Pshaw! They have little, aluminum keyboards now.


$49 for a keyboard!!!! Although it does look neat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an iMac and the keayboard takes a little getting used to, though I do like it.


----------



## SkyWarp (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul S said:


> $49 for a keyboard!!!! Although it does look neat.


 I have one of these, it's probably not worth the cost to most people but I think it's great.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 23, 2009)

We bought a standard (not pet version) Dyson after dog hair killed 2 $200 vacuums in less than 9 months. We have had it for about 7 years, and it's still going strong. I never thought I'd say "love" and "vacuum" in the same sentence... but I do love that vacuum.


----------



## rwbailey21 (Jul 23, 2009)

quaker state oil - suck.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 24, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> We bought a standard (not pet version) Dyson after dog hair killed 2 $200 vacuums in less than 9 months. We have had it for about 7 years, and it's still going strong. I never thought I'd say "love" and "vacuum" in the same sentence... but I do love that vacuum.


We switched from a Rainbow that I got brand new off of eBay from an estate sale for $189 to the Dyson for pets (purple). The Dyson was AWESOME.

We hated the Rainbow vac. It made you dread vacuuming because you had to dig out all of the hair and crud from the water bucket, and then clean out the water bucket several times while going over a room or two. Then it would stink if you forgot to empty the water. ughhhhh It may have been worth the eBay price, but I am glad we didn't get hooked on a salesman selling them for 10 times the amount with their cute tricks.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2009)

rwbailey21 said:


> quaker state oil - suck.



It's better than Pennzoil. Have you ever seen what the top end of a motor looks like that's had Pennzoil dinosaur oil in at after a while? Nothing but sludge.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2009)

^My sister's bug had the same problem. Previous owner used Havoline. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> It's better than Pennzoil. Have you ever seen what the top end of a motor looks like that's had Pennzoil dinosaur oil in at after a while? Nothing but sludge.


I remember removing a valve cover on an engine like that. The sludge was even with the top of the rocker arms. What a mess.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 24, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> We bought a standard (not pet version) Dyson after dog hair killed 2 $200 vacuums in less than 9 months. We have had it for about 7 years, and it's still going strong. I never thought I'd say "love" and "vacuum" in the same sentence... but I do love that vacuum.


I got a pet specific Bissel vacuum for ~$200 last summer and it works like a charm. Neither the dog or cat shed excessively, but I have to empty the canister twice if I vacuum the whole house. It's not a big house, nor is it completely carpeted.

One of my better investments.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 24, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I got a pet specific Bissel vacuum for ~$200 last summer and it works like a charm. Neither the dog or cat shed excessively, but I have to empty the canister twice if I vacuum the whole house. It's not a big house, nor is it completely carpeted.
> One of my better investments.



We have a Bissel "pet" vac.... works great... we have a ~50 yr old house with ~20 yr old carpets... and a black cat... we have to empty the canister thing after every room... sometimes twice in the living room... I've taken it apart a few times to take the air compressor to it... esp. after we took the paneling off the walls in the living room and ended up have to drywall half the room... it was a champ with the drywall dust... we've had it 2-2.5 yrs now... no complaints here...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 24, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I never thought I'd say "love" and "vacuum" in the same sentence... but I do love that vacuum.



Wasn't there something about a dude in a carwash that had to do with love and a vacuum in the same sentence?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 24, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> We have the "standard" dyson that my in-laws gave us after they ordered one designed specifically for "pet hair"??? Anyway, we've had great luck with it and because it's plastic, it's very lightweight (which for my wife and her back problems, helps out).
> The thing I do hate about the dyson is the stupidly engineer'd attachments hose. it has such a large nozzle on the end, it's inflexible and really difficult to use. I think they did this because the suck on the damn thing is so hard, if they didn't do something like that it'd collapse the hose. If I put my hand over the end of the hose - it'll about yank the entire vacuum off the floor and come flying toward me because the hose is shrinking up with all the suck.
> 
> So... come to think of it. I do agree, Dyson's SUCK, real hard.


In-laws got the standard yellow one and then let the 3yo grandson drop it down the stairs. I eventually got it back together, but in the meantime they got one of the purple pet-hair ones so now that one is for the upstairs and the yellow one is for their finished basement. I'd bitch to the wife about seeing if they'd let us keep the yellow one but we can go steal the purple one whenever we want. Does anyone know what the difference is supposed to be with the pet-hair one?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is supposed to be with the pet-hair one?


It's purple and more expensive. I think that's the extent of the differences.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2009)

i had a bissel and it was terrible on pet hair. got a roomba and its fantastic. works better and i dont even have to do anything!

brands i hate- norton- i cant even erase it! gm- my first car was a POS and the rest of my family keeps buying them even though theyre always in the shop. cant figure out that thats not normal. hard headed man. chrysler screwed me bad on my next car so im not a fan of them either. walmart- i stopped going in there years ago. crowded because it takes as long to check out as it does to shop and the workers are all pissy because they dont get paid crap. the NBA- youre overpaid brats and your season never freaking ends.....


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 25, 2009)

Brands I hate:

Volkswagen - Fun car to drive, but for the money I could have gotten a much nicer Honda or Toyota that'd still be worth something 6 years later when I want to trade it in. Also, right when the warranty ended small things started to break and they tend to be very expensive to fix. I don't work on my own cars, and taking it to the stealership just makes me want to cry. Mr. Bug's Toyota costs much less in routine maintenance and repairs every year.

Sherwin Williams paint - I don't hate it, it went on the walls nicely and we got a discount since a friend worked for S-W. But the Valspar paint from Lowe's not only goes on better but is cheaper than the extremely expensive Sherwin Williams paint that we got suckered into believing was ten times better than anything available at Lowe's or Home Depot. It was just a really poor value, dollar for dollar.

Walmart - our Wally World is a sometimes-frightening contrast in socioeconomics (it's the only store around where I've seen a shiny new BMW convertible parked next to a rusted-out, jacked-up 1980s vintage pickup with a Confederate flag decal on the window). Virtually everything I've bought there, even name brand items, has been cheap crap that falls apart too quickly. I'll go there for birthday cards and cleaning supplies, but that's about it.


----------



## LargoOH (Jul 26, 2009)

What I hate most about Dyson vacuums. You cannot remove the beater bar, to clean it. Have to use scissors and cut loose all the strings. Plus, what are you supposed to do when the belt breaks? Buy a new Dyson?


----------



## Paul S (Jul 26, 2009)

SkyWarp said:


> I have one of these, it's probably not worth the cost to most people but I think it's great.


Nice! At least that keyboard has some features compared to the mac aluminum one.


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 30, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Nice! At least that keyboard has some features compared to the mac aluminum one.


But no number pad?

I think I had the predecessor to the G11 at my former job. That is the one and only thing I miss about that place.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll tell you something I really hate: Those "Progessive Car Insurance" ads with the girl with the ugly hair who always seems to manage to impress the dull-witted male customer. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for me.


----------



## csb (Jul 30, 2009)

I love my Dyson too in a totally domestic way.

I hate Wal-Mart. It killed my local pharmacy and life has never been the same.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Those "Progessive Car Insurance" ads with the girl with the ugly hair who always seems to manage to impress the dull-witted male customer. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for me.


But she has a strange attractiveness though. I think she's attractive, but at the same point, I don't really want to be...


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 31, 2009)

^ I completely understand.

Sort of a moped girl. They're fun to ride, but don't let your friends catch you on one.

Please excuse my crudeness.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2009)

^Good one!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not sure if it really fits into the theme of the thread, but one bank I don't like: Wells Fargo.

Had an account there a few years ago and they would charge fees for everything. Direct Deposit: Fee, Teller: Fee, Drive thru: fee, Phone: fee, ATM: Fee, Can't afford your fees: Fee, You want to pay your fees? There's a fee for that too...

I think at one point my wife and I were paying 2-3% of each paycheck to that damn bank for fees. Luckily at the time I was just out of college and my wife was working retail so it wasn't a TON of money, but it was still getting out of hand. Switched to Compass Bank (now BBVA / Compass) and haven't payed more than a pair of overdraft fees in the last 3 years...


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 31, 2009)

Wachovia was recently bought by Wells Fargo. I think.

I need to monitor that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2009)

BoA. They suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Not sure if it really fits into the theme of the thread, but one bank I don't like: Wells Fargo.
> Had an account there a few years ago and they would charge fees for everything. Direct Deposit: Fee, Teller: Fee, Drive thru: fee, Phone: fee, ATM: Fee, Can't afford your fees: Fee, You want to pay your fees? There's a fee for that too...
> 
> I think at one point my wife and I were paying 2-3% of each paycheck to that damn bank for fees. Luckily at the time I was just out of college and my wife was working retail so it wasn't a TON of money, but it was still getting out of hand. Switched to Compass Bank (now BBVA / Compass) and haven't payed more than a pair of overdraft fees in the last 3 years...


my sister has an account with washington mutal, i believe and they are like that too...want to walk up to a teller to conduct the tansaction it was like $2. They encourage deposits into the atm machine so they don't have to staff the location.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 31, 2009)

Craftsman power tools.

They suck. I bought a craftsman 16" chainsaw. Its a piece of crap. It won't stay idling without shutting off. Carb looks good. I can't wait for the day I throw that POS into a river/casm/jaws of a crocodile. Or mabye I'll just beat it to death with a sledge.

Bought a Stihl and absolutely love it. I should have spent the money when I first needed a chainsaw. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 31, 2009)

csb said:


> I love my Dyson too in a totally domestic way.



Wasn't there a thread about people loving vacuum cleaners and getting arrested for it?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Wasn't there a thread about people loving vacuum cleaners and getting arrested for it?


"Hey Bob, New girlfriend? that's an awful big hickie(sp?) on your neck!"


----------



## csb (Jul 31, 2009)

Taco Bell- I used to love it and now even the commercials make me sick to look at...


----------



## Sschell (Jul 31, 2009)

^what ever happened to that chihuahua? did he end up in a taco somewhere?


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 31, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> ^what ever happened to that chihuahua? did he end up in a taco somewhere?


Funny you should ask that, she (Gidget was her name) actually only died a few weeks ago, if that. It may have even been this week.

Edit: Poor Gidget was euthanized on July 21st of this year after suffering a massive stroke. I, for one, blame the salt content in the Chalupas.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 31, 2009)

im kind of upset to find out the chihuahua was a girl...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 31, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> "Hey Bob, New girlfriend? that's an awful big hickie(sp?) on your neck!"



I don't think the hickie would have been on the neck.



csb said:


> Taco Bell- I used to love it and now even the commercials make me sick to look at...



Every time I went to Taco Bell in college with one of my fraternity brothers he used to say "why don't we save ourselves the trouble and put this directly in our pants." I laughed my ass off the first time I heard that. Then after a while it wasn't so funny any more because it was so true. I haven't been to Taco Bell since 2002.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't think the hickie would have been on the neck.


no.... but trying to keep it SFW lol


----------



## csb (Jul 31, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Funny you should ask that, she (Gidget was her name) actually only died a few weeks ago, if that. It may have even been this week.
> Edit: Poor Gidget was euthanized on July 21st of this year after suffering a massive stroke. I, for one, blame the salt content in the Chalupas.


Vaya con Dios, Gidget.

The granola in me loves Teva as a brand.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate wal-mart. can that be considered a product?


----------



## jharris (Aug 3, 2009)

I hate all American car brands with the exception of Ford trucks. I have personally seen 2 Ford trucks make it past 230K. One is my father's '94 F-150 and the other is my brother-in-law's '98 Ford Ranger. Several experiences killed my desire to ever own an American car. Back in the day my brother had a 1986 Ford Escort Pony, 4 speed manual. That thing was a certified piece of shit. I remember us replacing the water pump on probably the coldest day I have ever experienced, wasting over two days trying to get the timing belt back on correctly and the engine patched up. It did, however, survive being barrelled through a corn field.

Back in the day my aunt had gotten a brand new Neon. Within two years the transmission was on its way up. Any time you put it in reverse it would slam into it, then you had to wait like three seconds before you could move. Then there were just several other things that contributed to my bias. I've never owned anything other than Nissans and Hondas and they've all been good to me. I'll never go American unless I come across an insane deal or the American automakers come out with something exciting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Every time I went to Taco Bell in college with one of my fraternity brothers he used to say "why don't we save ourselves the trouble and put this directly in our pants." I laughed my ass off the first time I heard that. Then after a while it wasn't so funny any more because it was so true. I haven't been to Taco Bell since 2002.


I was hungry after work a couple weeks back. For whatever reason, I was really feeling like slumming it and instead of picking at some leftover when I got home, I made a Taco Bell run. Had a gordita, double decker taco, and the double cheesey beefy burrito. Put some real salsa and sour cream, along with some Dave's Insanity sauce on it when I got home.

Wolfed it down, felt pretty good. My wife gets home an hour later and suggests we go for a walk at the state park. I'm so glad we decided to walk in the forest rather than through the fields becuase I didn't make it 5 minutes before the contents of my stomach decided to make an emergency evacuation out the rear door.

I don't know what possessed me to eat that crap. When you're used to eating fairly healthy, fast food is torture on your digestive system.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

Does Fudgey have any advice for something like this? Or would he have just shit on his hiking buddy?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't know what possessed me to eat that crap. When you're used to eating fairly healthy, fast food is torture on your digestive system.


that's why i try to eat fast food once a week so the body doesn't totally rebel against it if it is fast food or nothing scenario.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2009)

^Yeah, it's just plain good survival sense to keep up your tolerance to fast food. I hit the local Taco Hell last week, and despite the meat in the taco still being red (not pink), I suffered no ill effects.



Dexman1349 said:


> But she has a strange attractiveness though. I think she's attractive, but at the same point, I don't really want to be...


uke:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I'll tell you something I really hate: Those "Progessive Car Insurance" ads with the girl with the ugly hair who always seems to manage to impress the dull-witted male customer. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for me.


If you want more info on her:

Stephanie Courtney


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^Yeah, it's just plain good survival sense to keep up your tolerance to fast food. I hit the local Taco Hell last week, and despite the meat in the taco still being red (not pink), I suffered no ill effects.
> 
> 
> uke:



I down a Volcano Taco once a week whether I need it or not.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2009)

^Those things rock! I'm still pi$$ed that they used to be 79 cents, but they are now $1.09.

Yes, I'm a cheap bastage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

What's up with those Extenze commercials ... and now they have a female version, I didnt' even catch the pithy trade name, but as if anyone could really take them seriously!!



Dleg said:


> I'll tell you something I really hate: Those "Progessive Car Insurance" ads with the girl with the ugly hair who always seems to manage to impress the dull-witted male customer. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for me.


What are you talking about ??!! :signs051:



D. Kephart said:


> I down a Volcano Taco once a week whether I need it or not.


Ugh .... I just threw up a little in my mouth. Volcano and taco don't belong in the same sentence .... just sayin' ....

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2009)

^Agreed. What you end up with is magma in your shorts after eating it.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 24, 2009)

^that's funny.... perhaps thats the origin of its name....

"Hey try this new taco... we're trying to think of a good name for it...."

few hours later.... "well... it turned my ass into a violent geological event... so..."


----------



## MGX (Aug 24, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^Yeah, it's just plain good survival sense to keep up your tolerance to fast food. I hit the local Taco Hell last week, and despite the meat in the taco still being red (not pink), I suffered no ill effects.
> 
> 
> uke:


Really? When I worked there ('95-'96) the 'beef' came in large plastic bags labeled "MEAT" and we boiled them until a timer sounded.

The refried beans looked like corn flakes; just add hot water.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2009)

^Still works that way.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2009)

I worked at a food place in school and that's how we made the beans as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

Did the sour cream, guacamole, etc. still come in caulk guns back in the day too?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Did the sour cream, guacamole, etc. still come in caulk guns back in the day too?


Coincidentally, caulk and Taco Bell sour cream have essentially the same function.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

I disagree. The purpose of caulk is to join things together, and make them watertight. Whereas Taco Bell sour cream causes the contents of my lower GI tract to break apart and turn into a slurry that can't be held back for extended periods of time.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I disagree. The purpose of caulk is to join things together, and make them watertight. Whereas Taco Bell sour cream causes the contents of my lower GI tract to break apart and turn into a slurry that can't be held back for extended periods of time.


Lol. Taco Bell food = slurry mix. I wonder what kind of durability the stuff has in a re-paving /roadway sealant application...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

I bet if you took some of those dried refried bean flakes, spread it over an existing roadway, then applied a think layer of partially hydrogenated corn oil, it'd make a hell of a tack coat.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 25, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I bet if you took some of those dried refried bean flakes, spread it over an existing roadway, then applied a think layer of partially hydrogenated corn oil, it'd make a hell of a tack*[SIZE=14pt]taco[/SIZE]* coat.


got it for ya.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

Like this? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2009)

As long as he doesn't start pooping ice-cream...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2009)

^ I just watched that episode the other day.

I can't believe I sucked your jagon!


----------



## MGX (Aug 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Did the sour cream, guacamole, etc. still come in caulk guns back in the day too?


I may still have the record for longest sour cream shot in Taco Bell history. I rigged the caulk gun into a crack in the wall and slammed a door shut, hitting the lever and propelling a glob of cow curd right across the assembly line and into the meat vat.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2009)

In high school I worked at McDonald's. they dispensed the Big Mac sauce in caulking guns that used prepackaged cartridges. The seal at the end was pretty good for shipping/handling. Inevitably someone would load a new cartridge and, after a number of clicks failed to produce any Mac sauce, realized that they'd forgotten to remove the seal. Removing the seal was a classic demonstration of potential energy as the built up pressure shot mac sauce all over the place. It always made for a good laugh,


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2009)

> I may still have the record for longest sour cream shot


This sounds really dirty somehow.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> This sounds really dirty somehow.



Sour cream shot into the meat vat nonetheless.


----------



## MGX (Aug 27, 2009)

The guacamole doesn't have the same properties as sour cream. I suspect friction and pumping losses are higher leading to a disappointing shot.

The best was when the gun would jam and some doofus would pump up pressure, then look down the barrel and get a fast food facial.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2009)

MGX said:


> The guacamole doesn't have the same properties as sour cream. I suspect friction and pumping losses are higher leading to a disappointing shot.
> The best was when the gun would jam and some doofus would pump up pressure, then look down the barrel and get a fast food facial.


guacamole might actually make a good facial product.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2009)

Real guacamole probably would. Toxic Hell guacamole is made from space-age polymers. It is more likely to dissolve through your skin and take over your brain.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2009)

^I thought it actually was from outer space


----------



## Dleg (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, fast food jobs. My first job was at a Dairy Queen "Brasier" - the Dairy Queens where they also served burgers etc. I hated it, but it was sitcom worthy. The manager was a 30-something, bitter, angry pervert who, the frst day I was hired, invited me and the other male staff over to watch the 15 year old girl he had just hired get changed into her uniform through the 1-way in his office mirror. The "chef" was a guy from my school who was sort of a dumbass, sort of a bully, and no one wanted to get on his bad side, so they would just laugh and encourage him when he would spit on random customers' burgers, put handsoap in them, and even rub the patties on his bare armpits.

I lasted 3 months. A year or two later I saw my old manager running a shitty little burger stand in the mall food court, having finally been fired by DQ for his perversions. The burger stand shut down a few months later. Who knows what happened to that creep.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Ah, fast food jobs. My first job was at a Dairy Queen "Brasier" - the Dairy Queens where they also served burgers etc. I hated it, but it was sitcom worthy. The manager was a 30-something, bitter, angry pervert who, the frst day I was hired, invited me and the other male staff over to watch the 15 year old girl he had just hired get changed into her uniform through the 1-way in his office mirror. The "chef" was a guy from my school who was sort of a dumbass, sort of a bully, and no one wanted to get on his bad side, so they would just laugh and encourage him when he would spit on random customers' burgers, put handsoap in them, and even rub the patties on his bare armpits.
> I lasted 3 months. A year or two later I saw my old manager running a shitty little burger stand in the mall food court, having finally been fired by DQ for his perversions. The burger stand shut down a few months later. Who knows what happened to that creep.



Perhaps this story should stay off the campaign trail..........


----------



## texas_sooner (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate Sears. Their stores are a mess, they are overpriced, employees with crappy attitudes. I banned my wife from spending our money there. It's been about 4 years since I stepped into a Sears store. Maybe it's different now, I don't care. I'll never go back.

How about Tommy Hil? That's something else I'll never buy again.


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2009)

I think Sears is about to make it impossible for anyone to spend money there...I sense closure soon. Our Sears is crappy too...kinda like going to a K-Mart but my father-in-law thinks they are like the friggin' Tiffany's of power tools and electronics.


----------



## MGX (Sep 17, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Ah, fast food jobs. My first job was at a Dairy Queen "Brasier" - the Dairy Queens where they also served burgers etc. I hated it, but it was sitcom worthy. The manager was a 30-something, bitter, angry pervert who, the frst day I was hired, invited me and the other male staff over to watch the 15 year old girl he had just hired get changed into her uniform through the 1-way in his office mirror. The "chef" was a guy from my school who was sort of a dumbass, sort of a bully, and no one wanted to get on his bad side, so they would just laugh and encourage him when he would spit on random customers' burgers, put handsoap in them, and even rub the patties on his bare armpits.
> I lasted 3 months. A year or two later I saw my old manager running a shitty little burger stand in the mall food court, having finally been fired by DQ for his perversions. The burger stand shut down a few months later. Who knows what happened to that creep.


I have a similar tale. My best friend is a manager of a burger chain which is run like a cartel; owning a store is a nice gold star since owners get a cut of gross sales. I don't know what their cut is, but this store grosses several mil. a year so he's bringing home the bacon.

How he got the job was the previous manager installed a perv cam in the bathroom so he could watch his 16 year old employees do their business. One girl found the perv cam and called the cops. When the manager is looking at a few years involuntary service they promoted my friend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> *Hated Products:*- HP Computers


Wholeheartedly agree. The HP I had had every peice of hardware fail on it once. Then it stopped recognizing peripherals (although I suspect Norton to be the culprit there).


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> *Hated Products:*- Facebook applications: I think all those farmvilles, and Mafia Wars, etc, etc should be banned.


So agree!!!! I use the hubbys facebook account to see updated pictures of our neice. It's sad really...those stupid applications are the only thing on my SIL's page.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 18, 2009)

Norton is right up there on my hate list too. Although I guess total isolation from the internet is a rather effective method of providing internet security.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 18, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> *Hated Products:*- Facebook applications: I think all those farmvilles, and Mafia Wars, etc, etc should be banned.
> 
> *Loved Products:*
> 
> - SI Swimsuit edition


+1

I think I end up blocking about 1 application every week because I have a friend / family member that gets obsessed with it and jams up my screen.


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 18, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> *Loved Products:*
> - Five Guys Hamburgers


+1

They just started opening them in Chicago so I don't have to wait until I am on the east coast to get my fix.


----------

